# Stuffed Portabella Mushrooms



## the_selling_blues_man (Jun 6, 2009)

Here is one of my favorite appetizers .............



A couple of portabella mushrooms (gills removed), chopped red pepper, chopped roma tomatoes, fresh garlic, fresh basil, chopped shrimp, and fresh mozzarella cheese ...............




Sauteed the garlic and red peppers in a little EVOO ...........



added the roma tomatoes, and fresh basil .............



some chopped shrimp .............


stuffed the mushrooms and topped with the fresh mozzarella cheese and topped with a whole shrimp.........



Ready for the grill .................



It went great with some potatoes, grilled asparagus and a glazed pork chop ................

Thanks for viewing.


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 6, 2009)

I've seen these stuffed ports pop up more frequently lately and enjoy looking at all of them! 

Love the details and step-by-step pics of your process. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## bassman (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks for the idea for stuffing.  I've only tried portabellas once.  I didn't remove the gills and just drizzled with zesty Italian dressing and grilled.  Didn't care for them at all but maybe I'll try it your way.


----------



## ronp (Jun 7, 2009)

Nice idea, great plated pic I might add. Points for the effort put forth and sharing.


----------



## shooterrick (Jun 7, 2009)

Looks Great!  That combo is a winner.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Jun 7, 2009)

Love me some shrooms.  Those look awesome


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 7, 2009)

nice portabella's love those thing. Good idea on the stuffing will have to try it.


----------



## the_selling_blues_man (Jun 7, 2009)

I think the flavor of portabella's is better with the gills removed.  When cooked with the gills they seem to have an off-taste to me????


----------



## tom6022 (Sep 12, 2010)

That really looks great, I'm going to try that on my family tonight !!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Brinkman vert smoker.


----------

